# An inspiring sermon



## ReformedWretch (Jan 2, 2007)

Here is an excerpt of a Spurgeon sermon that has inspired me greatly as I seek how to reach out to kids in need in the most Christian/biblical way. 

_Let me beg the members of this church to exhibit mutual love to one another. Are there many feeble among you? Comfort them. Are there any who want instruction? Bring your knowledge to their help. Are there any in distress? Assist them. Are they backsliding? Restore them. "Little children, love one another," is the rule of Christ's family, may we observe it. May the love of God which has been she abroad in our hearts by the Holy Ghost which is given unto us, reveal itself by our love to all the saints. And, remember, other sheep he has which are not yet of this fold; them also he must bring in. Let us love those who are yet to be brought in, and lovingly go forth at once to seek them; in whatever other form of service God has given us, let us with loving eyes look after our prodigal brothers, and who knows, we may bring into the family this very day some for whom there will be joy in the presence of the angels of God, because the lost one has been found. God bless and comfort you, for Jesus Christ's sake. Amen._

I think the entire sermon is great and applies to much of what we discuss here frequently. Check it out at:

http://www.spurgeon.org/sermons/0979.htm


----------

